# Heads up for a free Tivo!



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Here - first come, first served. You may need to register to view the thread, I don't know. It would be nice if someone intending to use it themselves went for it, rather than someone intending to sell it. All in the spirit of the free offer.

I'm much too far away. Sob.


----------



## zippy7272 (Dec 29, 2004)

Fingers crossed! - Hopefully you're too late 



frogster said:


> Here - first come, first served. You may need to register to view the thread, I don't know. It would be nice if someone intending to use it themselves went for it, rather than someone intending to sell it. All in the spirit of the free offer.
> 
> I'm much too far away. Sob.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh dear Carl's going to be unhappy again!...

Simon


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Blimey! That place is inhabited by some *seriously *disturbed characters  :-



JayCee said:


> I would rather have Sky+ anyday. :up:
> Pic quality is paramount and far more important than features and useability.


Ugh! Let me out!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

swarrans said:


> Oh dear Carl's going to be unhappy again!...


You're not wrong


----------

